# gentoo boot uefi

## drudox

Salve sto cercando di installare gentoo sul mio laptop .. il problema e` che il laptop e` settato per avere in input UEFI BOOT . dove trovo una iso UEFI di gentoo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usa systemrescuecd che ha il supporto UEFI ed e' gentoo based.

----------

## drudox

cosa ne pensi di queste soluzioni ? :

[url]https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LiveUSB

[/url]

e 

[url]https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Sakaki%27s_EFI_Install_Guide/Creating_and_Booting_the_Minimal-Install_Image_on_USB

[/url]

non ho capito molto bene come usare systemrescuecd  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> non ho capito molto bene come usare systemrescuecd 

 

Non so gli altri ormai uso solo systemrescuecd.

Per usarlo prima devi creare una penna usb bootable e i passi li trovi sul sito ufficiale (usa il metodo B)

----------

## drudox

si ma una volta che faccio il boot da usb ? e` quello che non riesco a capire :\

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> si ma una volta che faccio il boot da usb ? e` quello che non riesco a capire :\

 

Devi solo lanciare con "default boot options" e poi segui la guida ufficiale.

----------

## drudox

davvero leggendo la guida non mi e` chiara una cosa ... ma io devo montare la iso in una directory e poi cosa nella usb ?? scusa ma credimi non ci ho capito molto !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> davvero leggendo la guida non mi e` chiara una cosa ... ma io devo montare la iso in una directory e poi cosa nella usb ?? scusa ma credimi non ci ho capito molto !

 

Tu intendi il metodo per creare una chiavetta usb son systemrecuecd?

----------

## drudox

Mi hai consigliato il metodo B , dovrebbe creare una chiavetta usb con systemrescuecd giusto ? o non ho capito nulla ? poi devo fare il boot con quella chiavetta ??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Mi hai consigliato il metodo B , dovrebbe creare una chiavetta usb con systemrescuecd giusto ? o non ho capito nulla ? poi devo fare il boot con quella chiavetta ??

 

Si esatto. Per fare la chiavetta per prima cosa devi montare l'iso

```
$ sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso/file/YOUR_ISO_FILE.ISO /home/utente/una_cartella_vuota
```

poi inserisci la chiavetta usb e se si monta automaticamente devi smontarla, poi entri in /home/utente/una_cartella_vuota e lanci io script usb_inst.sh

```
$ sh ./usb_inst.sh
```

e segui le istruzioni

----------

## sabayonino

Per una immagine ISO ibrida  avviabile da USB basta screvere la iso con DD oppure consiglio :

https://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=It:HOWTO:_Create_a_live_USB_drive_with_Rosa_ImageWriter

c'è anche in portage 

```
$ eix imagewr

* app-cdr/isoimagewriter

     Available versions:  (5) (~)0.2

       {debug}

     Homepage:            http://wiki.rosalab.com/en/index.php/Blog:ROSA_Planet/ROSA_Image_Writer

     Description:         Write hybrid ISO files onto a USB disk

```

ma per qualche oscuro motivo al quale non ho indagato , non si avvia.Magari qualcun'altro sarà più fortunato.

Systemrescuecd si avvia tranquillamente.

----------

## drudox

ok la chiavetta e` fatta ma poi come installo gentoo nel senso come faccio a fare il boot della live di gentoo e` questo che nn capisco

----------

## sabayonino

con systemrescuecd hai un ambiente Gentoo pronto all'uso con il supporto al boot UEFI. Se devi sistemare il grub del sistema sul disco per avvio da UEFI fai il solito chroot e segui il WIKI del grub per il boot da UEFI/EFI

Buona lettura

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ok la chiavetta e` fatta ma poi come installo gentoo nel senso come faccio a fare il boot della live di gentoo e` questo che nn capisco

 

Ora fai il boot dalla chiavetta e usi questa come live al posto di quella ufficiale

----------

## drudox

e non mi serve la live di gentoo ?? 

voglio dire come faccio poi a installare gentoo senza la sua live ... non credo systemrescucd abbia links per scaricare gentoo base

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> e non mi serve la live di gentoo ?? 
> 
> voglio dire come faccio poi a installare gentoo senza la sua live ... non credo systemrescucd abbia links per scaricare gentoo base

 

systemrescuecd e' come una gentoo live con supporto a EFI e miglior supposto a dispositivi wireless.

I sorgenti per lo stage3 sono sul server gentoo li puoi scaricare con quello che vuoi a patto che tu abbia una connessione attiva.

----------

## drudox

dove trovo una guida per installare con connessione wireless ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> dove trovo una guida per installare con connessione wireless ?

 

Con la guida ufficiale nella sezione Configurare la rete.

Puoi provare con net-setup o con la configurazione manuale

----------

## sabayonino

Gentoo la puoi installare da una qualsiasi Live , anche da un sistema già installato su disco.

Non cambia nulla . Puoi utilizzare nhe Ubuntu , Mint Fedora , Sabayon ... tutto quello che vuoi.

----------

## drudox

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *drudox wrote:*   Mi hai consigliato il metodo B , dovrebbe creare una chiavetta usb con systemrescuecd giusto ? o non ho capito nulla ? poi devo fare il boot con quella chiavetta ?? 
> 
> Si esatto. Per fare la chiavetta per prima cosa devi montare l'iso
> 
> ```
> ...

 

riprendo in mano questo post , dando il comando che mi hai segnalato ricevo dei messaggi di errore :

```

sudo mount -o loop Downloads/systemrescuecd-x86-5.3.2.iso Tools/systemrescue

mount: /home/marco/Tools/systemrescue: WARNING: device write-protected, mounted read-only.

```

```

sudo bash usb_inst.sh   

Device [/dev/sdc] detected as [Kingston DataTraveler 111] is removable and size=14996MB

* Device [/dev/sdc] is not mounted

dialog: loadlocale.c:130: _nl_intern_locale_data: Assertion `cnt < (sizeof (_nl_value_type_LC_TIME) / sizeof (_nl_value_type_LC_TIME[0]))' failed.

usb_inst.sh: line 491: 15786 Aborted                 (core dumped) ${PROG_DIALOG} --infobox "$1" 20 75

dialog: loadlocale.c:130: _nl_intern_locale_data: Assertion `cnt < (sizeof (_nl_value_type_LC_TIME) / sizeof (_nl_value_type_LC_TIME[0]))' failed.

usb_inst.sh: line 491: 15821 Aborted                 (core dumped) ${PROG_DIALOG} --infobox "$1" 20 75

```

come prima domanda vorrei sapere in che fs devo formattare la pennina , 

Perche l'esecuzione di 

```
sudo bash usb_inst.sh 
```

 cerca /dev/sdc montato ....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> come prima domanda vorrei sapere in che fs devo formattare la pennina , 
> 
> Perche l'esecuzione di 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Noto il problema prova a farlo partire con

```
# TERM="xterm" LANG="en_us.iso88591" ./usb_inst.sh
```

----------

## drudox

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *drudox wrote:*   come prima domanda vorrei sapere in che fs devo formattare la pennina , 
> 
> Perche l'esecuzione di 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se non lo eseguo da su mi diche che e` richieso esserlo.. 

come monto un disco che nn sia una partizione   :Embarassed:  ?

lo ho formattato in fat32

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> se non lo eseguo da su mi diche che e` richieso esserlo.. 
> 
> come monto un disco che nn sia una partizione   ?
> 
> lo ho formattato in fat32

 

In realta' non devi neanche montarla basta che dal dialog selezioni il disco giusto

----------

## drudox

grazie ho risolto

----------

## drudox

No ..... l'immagine di systemrescue mi propone profili solo per x86

mentre vorrei fare un install multilib basata su x86_64 ... dove sbaglio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> No ..... l'immagine di systemrescue mi propone profili solo per x86
> 
> mentre vorrei fare un install multilib basata su x86_64 ... dove sbaglio

 

Nella prima schermata appena avviato systemrescuecd c'e' l'opzione "Standard 64bit kernel (rescue64) with more choice... >"

----------

## drudox

eppure al boot mi dice systemrescue 64

----------

## drudox

in realta ci son diverse scelte ho scelto la 1 systemrescue 64bit .... al boot sembra caricare correttamente gentoo x86_64 

ma poi i profile sn tutti x86 ,,, e 

```

portageq envvar ABI

```

restituisce

x86

eppure ho messo lo stage3-amd64

----------

## drudox

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *drudox wrote:*   No ..... l'immagine di systemrescue mi propone profili solo per x86
> 
> mentre vorrei fare un install multilib basata su x86_64 ... dove sbaglio 
> 
> Nella prima schermata appena avviato systemrescuecd c'e' l'opzione "Standard 64bit kernel (rescue64) with more choice... >"

 

no le scelte sono :

-SistemrescueCD (64bit default boot options)

-SistemrescueCD (64bit cache all files in memory)

-SistemrescueCD (64bit disable kernel-set-mode-settings)

-SistemrescueCD (64bit directly started the graphic interface)

uso systemrescue-x86-5.2

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> in realta ci son diverse scelte ho scelto la 1 systemrescue 64bit .... al boot sembra caricare correttamente gentoo x86_64 
> 
> ma poi i profile sn tutti x86 ,,, e 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sei sicuro che lo stage3 usato sia proprio quello? Cosa restituisce emerge --info?

----------

## drudox

stage3-amd64-20181220T214503Z.tar.xz 

emerge --info : 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/tuZyjOdqyUwcmemqVZ48/

grazie dell aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma hai gia' fatto il chroot?

----------

## drudox

no   :Embarassed: 

```

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

root@sysresccd /root % chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

sysresccd / # emerge --info

Failed to validate a sane '/dev'.

bash process substitution doesn't work; this may be an indication of a broken '/dev/fd'.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi seguire la guida per montare tutto nel modo corretto prima del chroot https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/it#Montaggio_dei_fileystem_necessari

----------

## drudox

grazie 1000 ... ora compaiono i profili amd64 ...

----------

## saverik

Buongiorno,

spero tu  abbia installato Gentoo.

Io per installare gentoo (visto i miliardi di volte che l'ho  fatto per svariati motivi) uso un sistema ospite ubuntu,in modo da avere tutti i servizi funzionanti senza incasinarmi la vita.

Per la mia (quasi totale)inesperienza in questa materia lo consiglio.

Una volta che vedi qualcosa di funzionante non tii scoraggi e impari sul campo cercando di aggiustare quello che non va... dopodichè avrai come me solo un gentoo sul tuo pc(e miliardi macchine virtuali!!!).

Saluti a tutti.

----------

## bandreabis

vado a memoria.

Se usi come sistema ospite ubuntu non devi dare dei comandi modificati?

----------

## tornadomig

Ciao e buona serata a voi!

Anche io ho adoperato Ubuntu nell'ultima installazione di Gentoo con systemd però, per cambiare.

Ricordo che ho aggiornato il sistema live e installare due pacchetti aggiuntivi:

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo su -

 

 *Quote:*   

> # apt update

 

 *Quote:*   

> # apt install debootstrap schroot

 

e poi seguire l'handbook e dare:

 *Quote:*   

> # test -L /dev/shm && rm /dev/shm && mkdir /dev/shm 

 

 *Quote:*   

> # mount -t tmpfs -o nosuid,nodev,noexec shm /dev/shm

 

 *Quote:*   

> # chmod 1777 /dev/shm

 

Ho tenuto poi in /etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> shm        /dev/shm        tmpfs        size=768M,nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

 

perché uso steam.

----------

## sabayonino

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> vado a memoria.
> 
> Se usi come sistema ospite ubuntu non devi dare dei comandi modificati?

 

il comando "chroot" è fornito dal pacchetto sys-apps/coreutils , che è (dovrebbe  essere ? ) fornito di base su tutte le distribuzioni.

schroot di *buntu non è altro che una scorciatoia (alias) che esegue il chroot ed imposta la shell desiderata (di default /bin/bash)

non l'ho mai utilizzato , ma presumo , e qualcuno mi correggerà se scrivo castronate ,  dovrebbe anche montre i vari filesystem.

Personalmente preferisco farlo manualmente ed impostare le cose come desidero io   :Wink:  .

----------

## bandreabis

@Sabayonino

credo che la modifica che ricordavo fosse questa: *tornadomig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e poi seguire l'handbook e dare:
> 
>  *Quote:*   # test -L /dev/shm && rm /dev/shm && mkdir /dev/shm  
> ...

 

Io no mai usato ubuntu per installare gentoo

----------

## saverik

io sinceramente creo la cartella 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo 
```

Monto la partizione destinata alla root gentoo :

```

mount  /dev/sda2  /mnt/gentoo   
```

poi estraggo lo stage3 in /mnt/gentoo  usando questa sintassi tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2 --xattrs --numeric-owner (per conservare i vari permessi etc )

poi : 

```

chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp

nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf 
```

(e mi aggiusto il make.conf in base alle mie esigenze).

e continuo seguendo in manuale da qui  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/it (con questi passi visto che lo stage e' gia installato) partendo dal punto 

"Repositorio ebuild di Gentoo" e proseguendo fino all'entrata del nuovo ambiente.

Ps: questo mio piccolo intervento non vuole assolutamente sostituirsi alla guida principale ma dare  un aiuto a chi come me aveva voglia di gentoo ma poche conoscenze e dimestichezza da terminale.  :Very Happy: 

Autorizzo i moderatori a cancellare questo mio post se dovesse violare qualunque regola del forum .  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sabayonino

@saverik : e gli altri filesystem dove li metti ?  (alcuni pacchi li richiedono...)

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base#Mounting_the_necessary_filesystems

in installazione la /tmp non ha senso.

La /tmp viene ripulita all'avvio e settata quando riparti con l'esecuzione . ma in chroot ... proprio non viene utilizzata

Più che altro per una installazione da "non-gentoo" deve essere impostata correttamente per il suo futuro utilizzo. Fatta la prima volta ,basta.

 *Quote:*   

>  Warning
> 
> When using non-Gentoo installation media, this might not be sufficient. Some distributions make /dev/shm a symbolic link to /run/shm/ which, after the chroot, becomes invalid. Making /dev/shm/ a proper tmpfs mount up front can fix this:
> 
> root #test -L /dev/shm && rm /dev/shm && mkdir /dev/shm
> ...

 

questa procedura

```
test -L /dev/shm && rm /dev/shm && mkdir /dev/shm 
```

semplicemnete controlla che /dev/shm sia un link simbolico , se così fosse lo rimuove e crea la cartella

Decisamente OT , ma la cancellazione mi sembra eccessiva ... spostare i posts OT si ... è pur sempre un confronto

----------

## saverik

si effettivamente  OT.. spostiamo pure no problem!!!

(il montaggio dei  filesystem necessari viene rispettato).

----------

